# Safari Speed Dial



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

I just added this to Google Chrome browser. Nine speed dials.....made it my home page.
Works with IE too........

http://safaridial.com/


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

Only thing different as far as I can see is safari keeps your dials online.
But only nine of them, if they made the page like a scrollable webpage so one could have as many as one wanted then I'd be looking at them. Me is greedy, me wants more 

I'd still prefer the opera speed dial. I can adjust how many speed dials I have in there, currently have 12 on the 9.62 version of the browser, and 9 on the Opera 10.00 browser.

Yes I'm using two versions of Opera, the old one 9.62 on the task bar and the new (may still be in beta) made itself at home on the start menu when I downloaded it a few months back.


----------

